# Black vinyl on 100% HiVis polyester



## whelk (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello

I've had a job arrive with a customer-supplied logo for pressing onto 100% polyester hi vis vests.

It has text with a black border, and green/blue text inside. I only have white blockout vinyl - I don't think I've ever seen black blockout.

If I press a solid black base layer, the then green/blue on top of that, will the yellow dye migrate right through the black into the green and blue? Alternatively I'll have to ask if they're happy to run with a white border, which would probably look fine anyway.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We sublimate Hi-viz's. The black is always perfect and so long as you saturate blue's and greens you can get away with it, for example John Deere tractors come out amazing.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

forgot to say.
just make sure you use plenty of parchment to cover your plattens because Hi-Viz will coat them and come out on the next shirt you do!


----------

